# devices problem [newbie]

## pavel.stratil

Hi,

after one pc restart, without any big reason some devices in /dev disappeared and my sound stopped working.. it was the mixer and the soundcard itself.. i have found out that these can be recreated based upon the info such as major/minor num. written in the kernel docs. but i really dont know how to do that, i havent seen any exapmle, i'm clueless.. can any1help plz?

tia, Pavel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pavel.stratil,

Full makes for reading the documentaion.

Gentoo is not intended to make use of a static /dev filesystem, although it can. It uses a tool called udev to create and remove /dev entries as required. This means you only get entries in /dev for the hardware you actually have.

Since you are missing some of your sound entries, it follows the modules that use those entries are not loaded.

What errors do you get when you do 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

It that makes sound work, look at 

```
rc-update -s
```

alsasound needs to be in the defualt runlevel.

----------

## pavel.stratil

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

said

gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1194: No soundcards found...                                    [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                    [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                 [ ok ]

the soundcard is integrated, the board is new.. it worked for a month and then it stopped.. i had a look at the devices and i couldnt find the mixer and the snd or whats the name for the card... there might be even more missing.. dunno, dont know linux that good

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pavel.stratil,

alsasound should be in the defualt, not boot runlevel. However, thats not your problem.

Please post the output of

```
modprobe -| grep snd

ls /dev/snd

ls /dev/sound
```

and the content of /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## pavel.stratil

```
gentoo linux # modprobe -| grep snd

FATAL: Module _ not found.

gentoo linux # ls /dev/snd

seq  timer

gentoo linux # ls /dev/sound

sequencer  sequencer2
```

and /etc/modules.d/alsa is:

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias /dev/sequencer snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pavel.stratil,

Oops, That was supposed to be 

```
modprobe -l | grep snd
```

Your /etc/modules.d/alsa looks a  bit thin - I have

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Well, I acutally have 3 sound devices, so I have ust this back.

If you change this file, you need to run modules-update then reload alsa for it to teke effect.

----------

## pavel.stratil

well i used this:

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias /dev/sequencer snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1 
```

did 

```
gentoo ~ # modules-update

gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1194: No soundcards found...                                    [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                    [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                 [ ok ]

```

and

```
gentoo ~ # modprobe -l | grep snd

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

```

..before you ask if the soundcard is really running.. if i boot from knoppix-cd, sound runs.. problem is that some devices are missing which are referred to in the alsa.conf:  /dev/dsp disappeared .. and one or two more too..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pavel.stratil,

You have all the right bits an pieces but alsasound is still not happy.

What is in dmesg after you have run /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

There should be more detail about whats not working

----------

## pavel.stratil

here is the output:

```
gentoo ~ # dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sdb3 doscsi)

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 SMP Thu Sep 15 23:19:10 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000093c00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000093c00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000c2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff20000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff20000 - 000000003ff2e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff2e000 - 000000003ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f79d0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003ff298b3

ACPI: FADT (v001 NVIDIA CK8S     0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003ff2de02

ACPI: SRAT (v001 AMD    HAMMER   0x06040000 AMD  0x00000001) @ 0x000000003ff2de76

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003ff2df3e

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003ff2df62

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003ff2dfd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA      CK8 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0 -> Node 0

SRAT: PXM 1 -> APIC 1 -> Node 1

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-9ffff

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-1fffffff

SRAT: Node 1 PXM 1 20000000-3fffffff

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000001fffffff

Bootmem setup node 1 0000000020000000-000000003ff1ffff

On node 0 totalpages: 131071

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126975 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

On node 1 totalpages: 130847

  DMA zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 130847 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:5 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:5 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xd8000000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 17, address 0xd8000000, GSI 24-27

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xd8001000] gsi_base[28])

IOAPIC[2]: apic_id 4, version 17, address 0xd8001000, GSI 28-31

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 88a0000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 2 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3 doscsi

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 1607.421 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 1022948k/1047680k available (3651k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1474k data, 224k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 3186.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=1593344)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

    ACPI-0102: *** Warning: Zero-length AML block in table [SSDT]

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/1 rip 6000 rsp ffff81001ffa9f58

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 3211.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=1605632)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 242 stepping 0a

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff -1 cycles, maxerr 941 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using PM based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 1

  groups: 1

  domain 1: span 1

   groups: 1

   domain 2: span 3

    groups: 1 2

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 2

  groups: 2

  domain 1: span 2

   groups: 2

   domain 2: span 3

    groups: 2 1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

    ACPI-0352: *** Error: Looking up [\_SB_.PCI1.LNK3] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node ffff81001ffc5d80 start_node ffff81001ffc5d80 return_node 0000000000000000

    ACPI-0352: *** Error: Looking up [\_SB_.PCI1.LNK4] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node ffff81001ffc5a80 start_node ffff81001ffc5a80 return_node 0000000000000000

    ACPI-0352: *** Error: Looking up [\_SB_.PCI1.LNK1] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node ffff81001ffc5780 start_node ffff81001ffc5780 return_node 0000000000000000

    ACPI-0352: *** Error: Looking up [\_SB_.PCI1.LNK2] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node ffff81001ffc5480 start_node ffff81001ffc5480 return_node 0000000000000000

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI2] (0000:08)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 08)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI2.G0PA._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI2.G0PB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI1] (0000:80)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 80)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI1.XVR0._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x8000-0x807f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x8080-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x8400-0x847f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x8480-0x84ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x8800-0x887f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x8880-0x88ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5040-0x507f has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

PCI: MSI quirk detected. pci_msi_quirk set.

PCI: MSI quirk detected. pci_msi_quirk set.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI disabled.

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:80:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.0.54-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 010f1:2895 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:80:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:80:0a.0 to 64

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 010f1:2895 bound to 0000:80:0a.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1c00-0x1c07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1c08-0x1c0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 7 00:01:03 EST 2005)

megaraid: 2.20.4.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 07 12:27:22 EST 2005)

libata version 1.11 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C40 ctl 0x1C36 bmdma 0x1C10 irq 193

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C38 ctl 0x1C32 bmdma 0x1C18 irq 193

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_nv

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LSI1] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C58 ctl 0x1C4E bmdma 0x1C20 irq 201

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C50 ctl 0x1C4A bmdma 0x1C28 irq 201

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 781422768 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3400832AS       Rev: 3.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.20

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:06.0[A] -> GSI 30 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

mptbase: Initiating ioc0 bringup

ioc0: 53C1030: Capabilities={Initiator,Target}

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:06.1[B] -> GSI 31 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

mptbase: Initiating ioc1 bringup

ioc1: 53C1030: Capabilities={Initiator,Target}

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.20

scsi4 : ioc0: LSI53C1030, FwRev=01032700h, Ports=1, MaxQ=255, IRQ=209

  Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: ST336754LW        Rev: 0002

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

SCSI device sdb: 71687372 512-byte hdwr sectors (36704 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 71687372 512-byte hdwr sectors (36704 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

scsi5 : ioc1: LSI53C1030, FwRev=01032700h, Ports=1, MaxQ=255, IRQ=217

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 225

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[225]  MMIO=[c8104000-c81047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 233, io mem 0xc8001000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 177, io mem 0xc8000000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver audio

drivers/usb/class/audio.c: v1.0.0:USB Audio Class driver

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0810000237364]

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0E17

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB RECEIVER] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 23:17:49 Sep 15 2005

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4092 buckets, 32736 max) - 248 bytes per conntrack

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Power state transitions not supported

powernow-k8: Power state transitions not supported

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 COM1 PS2K PS2M USB0 USB2 MAC0 P2P0 G0PA G0PB MAC0

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 2506132k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LACI] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1888: AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1897: AC'97 0 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:2049: Unable to initialize codec #0

Intel ICH: probe of 0000:00:04.0 failed with error -5

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

vmmon: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

/dev/vmmon[7191]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[7191]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 7227 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth1: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth1: up

bridge-eth1: already up

bridge-eth1: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 7244 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=60

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:36780 127.0.0.1:50000 L=60 S=0x00 I=11784 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=40

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:50000 127.0.0.1:36780 L=40 S=0x00 I=0 F=0x4000 T=64

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 7453 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 7466 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 917 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 185

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=60

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:46812 127.0.0.1:111 L=60 S=0x00 I=48273 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=40

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:111 127.0.0.1:46812 L=40 S=0x00 I=1 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=60

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:46813 127.0.0.1:111 L=60 S=0x00 I=40778 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=40

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:111 127.0.0.1:46813 L=40 S=0x00 I=2 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=60

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:46814 127.0.0.1:111 L=60 S=0x00 I=11840 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=40

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:111 127.0.0.1:46814 L=40 S=0x00 I=3 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=60

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:46815 127.0.0.1:111 L=60 S=0x00 I=8750 F=0x4000 T=64

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=40

PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:111 127.0.0.1:46815 L=40 S=0x00 I=4 F=0x4000 T=64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LACI] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1956: AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49760 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46833
```

----------

